# Mucus in urine & why liners are the best



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I take my hedgehog out every morning and evening at the about the same time to the point where he will basically "go potty" consistently on the fleece I put him down on. Today I found a stringy mucus type of thing right where he peed. I thought it was very unusual and decided it was probably "boy stuff". I looked at it again and decided I better ask someone with a lot more knowledge than myself in case it was some kind of infection. I sent to Nancy & LizardGirl asking what it could be.

Then I did the unthinkable. Yes, I took a picture of it and emailed to Nancy to look at. I'm glad I did! She was unsure also and advised me to go see the vet with picture and sample in hand. So off I went. They put it under the microscope and ruled out sperm. I was getting more worried. They said they would need to do a needle draw to get urine to test it. I made an appointment for tomorrow. They gave me 2 labeled test tubes in case there was more mucus.

Anxiety was really getting to me so I decided to try and get a urine sample myself. I put down a long piece of waxed paper over his fleece and put him on it, asked him to "go potty" and he did. I then funneled it into the test tube and took it in to be tested.

They did a urinalysis and found bacteria. The vet called to say they would be doing a gram test right away and a full exam tomorrow. As of now he suspects a urinary tract infection. I will find out more tomorrow after the exam.

I learned a few things:

1. Never be too embarrassed to ask!
2. Fleece liners are a godsend. Without them this would have gone unnoticed!
3. If you suspect something is wrong- Go with it and see the vet.
4. Nancy & LizardGirl have heard it ALL. Nothing will shock them. ASK.
5. I'm no longer embarrassed my hedgehog is more or less potty trained even though my kids tease me endlessly about it. It enabled me to collect a urine sample. :mrgreen:

NEXT DAY:
It was a UTI and with a course of antibiotics he will be fine!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: MUCUS IN URINE & WHY LINERS ARE THE BEST*

Glad your boy is ok 
Thanks for the posting  very useful info


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MUCUS IN URINE & WHY LINERS ARE THE BEST*

I'm glad your boy is fine!

Hmmm, maybe I should start teaching my boy to potty train like that. Though he's pretty well trained already. Well, now that exams are over...Next project training time! 

:lol: Reminds me of a horsey friend of mine. Her horse pee's on command and into a bucket. So every time after a ride, she'll stand behind her horse(female) and held the bucket for her. Makes drug testing during shows much easier, though I never got my horse to catch on to that trick :lol:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: MUCUS IN URINE & WHY LINERS ARE THE BEST*

Thank you, he is doing very well today! Had I known what a neat freak he would be "Felix" would have been a great name for him!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: MUCUS IN URINE & WHY LINERS ARE THE BEST*

I hope he's be better soon. And I don't think anyone in the hedgehogs comunity are shocked over poop, mucus, sperm or anything like this. We're all here to help and the better details (a picture) the better IMO.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: MUCUS IN URINE & WHY LINERS ARE THE BEST*

I'm glad it was caught and he's getting better!

Makes me wonder if I should put something darker in mines litter boxes then white paper towels :?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: MUCUS IN URINE & WHY LINERS ARE THE BEST*



FiaSpice said:


> I hope he's be better soon. And I don't think anyone in the hedgehogs comunity are shocked over poop, mucus, sperm or anything like this. We're all here to help and the better details (a picture) the better IMO.


Thank you!
I almost did not post this issue, let alone the picture. The only reason I did is because when I searched for it I could not find a thing. I'm glad it's not offensive.


----------

